# TRU T-Series vs. Billet Series



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm looking for first hand experience of the two. How does the entry level T series compair in sound to the billets? I'm not looking for which one sounds better, but more of a compairison in sound. What are the noticable differences between the two.
Ok,Go...

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone?

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

the billet is superior to the old school t series.. i had the bb upgraded one too, but it doesnt compare.. the billets sound much more refined and smoother.... it sounds better overall..


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> the billet is superior to the old school t series.. i had the bb upgraded one too, but it doesnt compare.. the billets sound much more refined and smoother.... it sounds better overall..


Thanks for that. What about dynamics? Is it the same or do the billets outperform there as well? Seems to be the word most often associated with TRU amps.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

as far as power output the T series was a pretty strong amp.. both were rated the same.. but the stage 4 billet seemed to have more power.. more dynamics..


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> as far as power output the T series was a pretty strong amp.. both were rated the same.. but the stage 4 billet seemed to have more power.. more dynamics..


How does the BB upgrade affect the sound of the T series amps? Is it worth doing? I have a T 2.100 that needs to be repaired and wondering if I should do the upgrade while it's at TRU.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------

